# Windows 10 HP Envy with no audio



## tonyacardo (Oct 30, 2010)

I ran a diagnostic and it could not make a recommendation to fix the audio. So I went into Device Management and went to Sound, video and game controllers. There I have 2 options 
Intel(R) Display Audio 
IDT High Defintion Audio CODEC

The IDT High Defintion Audio CODEC has a yellow warning sign next to it.

I deleted the drivers for both Intel and IDT. Then Windows reinstalled them. I still have the yellow warning sign on IDT and no sound.

Any ideas what I might try next?

Thank you for considering this question

(also, there is a red x next to the speaker symbol in the lower right hand corner of Windows)


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

https://www8.hp.com/us/en/search/search-results.html?ajaxpage=1#/page=1&/qt=IDT HD AUDIO DRIVER


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The red X normally means that the sound has been "Muted"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm going to assume your sound issue is associated with the
*HP ENVY TouchSmart m6-k125dx Sleekbook*
that's mentioned in your other threads and which has an integrated IDT High Definition Audio sound device.

Go back into the Device Manager, then double-click the *IDT High Definition Audio CODEC* entry to open its properties window.
Click the "Driver" tab.
What's the exact driver version and date listed there?
Click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" in the list.
What's the exact 4-character codes that follow VEN_ and DEV_ in those strings?

In the Windows 10 desktop, type *winver* in the search box, then press the Enter key. 
A small window will appear.
What's the exact "Version" and "OS Build" numbers listed there?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

For HP ENVY TouchSmart m6-k125dx Sleekbook (ENERGY STAR) there is this driver only:









See here: https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...smart-m6-k100-sleekbook/5401210/model/6879010


----------



## tonyacardo (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks to everyone. I downloaded the driver from the URLs above and it works now. I checked the Device Manager too, for details. It had none, so even thought it showed the driver in DM it was not really there. That is when I followed the URLs to get it.
Anyway, it works now and thank you to everyone.


----------



## Dasher47 (Jun 4, 2018)

123Zbyniek said:


> For HP ENVY TouchSmart m6-k125dx Sleekbook (ENERGY STAR) there is this driver only:
> View attachment 264778
> 
> 
> See here: https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...smart-m6-k100-sleekbook/5401210/model/6879010


A buddy mine mentioned he's also having problem with audio on his HP Envy. Hope this will work for him as well.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)




----------

